# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Looking to find plastic hole repairer as pictured

## ccronin4

I bought this plastic hole repairer for plasterboard in bunnings last year. It is 210 wide x 300 deep with self adhesive backing it is white in colour.
I wish to purchase several more but when i went to bunnings  2 of them they didn't know what  was taking about 
can anyone help me

----------


## droog

Look in the plumbing section at Bunnings, they are usually used for the back of kitchen / bathroom cabinets where plumbing enters.

----------


## FrodoOne

Using such a "plastic hole repair" for "the back of kitchen / bathroom cabinets where plumbing enters" (and is not seen) is one thing but why not do the job properly where it is seen?

----------


## ccronin4

THANKS for locating part i am using it as per photo as a backing to light switch so it can can be cleaned easily

----------


## FrodoOne

Light switches can be cleaned, easily.
Walls can be cleaned, easily.
Holes in walls can be repaired (and re-painted) easily. 
Plastic patches stuck onto walls look just as they do.

----------


## droog

Different people have different tastes, it’s his house it’s not breaking any regulations he can do what he wants.

----------


## Moondog55

Absolutely brilliant idea for kids rooms and kitchens
If I had known about these I would have fitted them in our kitchen

----------


## Marc

> ... I wished to purchase several more, but when i went to bunnings, 2 of them didn't know what I was talking about.

  Only 2? you give up easy. Usually it takes asking 2 dozen in different stores to find someone that is half conscious ...  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> I bought this plastic hole repairer for plasterboard in bunnings last year. It is 210 wide x 300 deep with self adhesive backing it is white in colour.
> I wish to purchase several more but when i went to bunnings  2 of them they didn't know what  was taking about 
> can anyone help me

  It's actually a cover for plumbing not for gyprock.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/kinetic-...plate_p4920501

----------

